# Golden Oldie Please Help!!!!! AT Paulding in Georgia!!!!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does someone know rescues in New Hampshire?
She's an old sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles:

Think I confused you!! My Friend Joyce who lives in New Hampshire sent this to me to post here.

*These FOUR GOLDEN RETRIEVERS ARE at Paulding in Dallas, Georiga.:no:*

I've attached all their numbers, info and pictures above.
*5303
(See 1st and 2nd Pictures Below)
Breed: Golden Retriever, Great Pyrenees 
Sex: Female 
Age: Senior 
Size: Large 


About Me
Golden Oldie! Senior Golden Retriever/ Great Pyrenees mixed female. She has some skin issues and looks like she's been *traveling, has some cuts on her nose. Very sweet girl! Please help her! For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at 770-445-1511. All adopted pets will receive a Distemper shot and microchip. New owners are required to have their new pet spayed or neutered at the appropriate age, and a rabies shot.

*HERE'S ANOTHER GOLDEN RET MIX FEMALE THERE 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11363900
4509B (see Pictures Three and Four Below)http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11363900*Adult Golden Retriever mixed female. $100 adoption fee. Beautiful dog, has her puppies right now, but will need a home herself very soon. For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at 770-445-1511. All adopted pets will receive a Distemper shot and microchip. New owners are required to have their new pet spayed or neutered at the appropriate age, and a rabies shot.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11363900

*HUTCH MALE GR/SHEP MIX See Pictures Five, Six and Seven below
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/...petid=11397979
Hutch 5191A 
Golden Retriever, German Shepherd Dog Young Adult Male - Gorgeous
pictures=Hutch*

*4340
Gold. Ret. Mix Female Adult
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/...petid=11027997
Last Three Pictures*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> Does someone know rescues in New Hampshire?
> She's an old sweetie.


These two servie NH, I have not emailed them, so someone needs to do that.

*Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc (YGRR)*
*North East All Retriever Rescue (NEARR)*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*These Goldens all four are in Dallas GA at Paulding*

These Goldens all four are in Dallas GA at Paulding


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Email

I hope I did this right. Someone else should also contact them just to be sure.
Adopt a golden Atlanta [email protected]
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta [email protected]*

*I couldn't find any other rescue in Atlanta*


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

jessi mom said:


> Email
> 
> [email protected]
> *Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta [email protected]*


Those are the two main ones...sometimes Atlanta Dog Squad can take Goldens too. Just depends on how many they have....everyone is jam packed right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld Atlanta Dog Squad..*



4everhayley said:


> Those are the two main ones...sometimes Atlanta Dog Squad can take Goldens too. Just depends on how many they have....everyone is jam packed right now.


Thanks Haley:

I just emld. Atlanta Dog Squad and the two Georgia Golden Ret. Rescues yesterday.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Just recieved this email

We got the senior golden girl, she is wonderful!!

We also pulled a 6 month old pup 95% golden we think.










 Lexie Yarbrough
 Director-Intake
 404-483-6036 cell
www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi's Mom*

Jessi's Mom:

Thank you to you -Way to Go! and Adopt A Golden Atlanta for saving the Senior Girl and the six month old!

Two down and two to go!!

Do you know what the six month old's name was.

I also emld. GRRA and Atlanta Dog Squad so I'm praying they save the others!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paulding Humane Soc.*

*Paulding Human Soc. IN DALLAS, GA, are still showing.
Hutch, Gorgeous Male needs help!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11397979*

SWEET FEMALE:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11363900

THIS BEAUTIFUL GIRL:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11472840
REDD IS HER NAME

Here is REDD.

HERE IS SWEETIE 4509:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11363900


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> Just recieved this email
> 
> We got the senior golden girl, she is wonderful!!
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful news Jess


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Here are some picures she sent of them. I also emailed her back about the mom with the puppies. still waiting. Karen I think the pups name was surfer but not sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cute, Cute...*

The Senior Girl is gorgeous-what is her name?

Could the boy pup's name Hutch-See my post at top of this page.


----------

